

What We Got Wrong About Self Management - jhonovich
https://open.bufferapp.com/self-management-hierarchy

======
jhonovich
"Within the first few months of being completely flat, slowly but surely a few
things started to feel quite odd. People were easily lost, especially those
that had just joined Buffer. More experienced people often didn’t quite see a
place to help out and share ideas around which direction a project could
take."

Was this really news to them?

